# Casserols/soups



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

Ok its getting nasty out and I'm making a grocery list for the week.. I need some comfort food ideas! Looking for some creative soups or casseroles I can make this week for the boys and I. Would love to hear some of your guys favorite ones for cold winter nights!


----------



## DougE (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't have a recipe handy, but gumbo really hits the spot on a cold winter night. Potato soup is another favorite.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

DougE said:


> I don't have a recipe handy, but gumbo really hits the spot on a cold winter night. Potato soup is another favorite.


I was thinking about a potatoe soup.. But we had that not to long ago.. Gumbo sounds good!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2022)

White bean or split pea with a huge smoked shank

I have a few other ideas but I can’t find the links at the moment…lemon chicken orzo soup and a summer veg chicken soup


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2022)

Old timey chicken and dumplings...
loaded baked potato soup...
spinach, andouille, and sweet potato soup...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2022)

oh-and gumbo....


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Old timey chicken and dumplings...
> loaded baked potato soup...
> spinach, andouille, and sweet potato soup...


Loaded tater soup here tonight


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2022)

If you haven't done zuppa toscana yet 

 Steve H
 has a good recipe. Make it several times a winter. Also any kind of breakfast casserole is a winner around here


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

sandyut said:


> White bean or split pea with a huge smoked shank
> 
> I have a few other ideas but I can’t find the links at the moment…lemon chicken orzo soup and a summer veg chicken soup


White bean and ham is a favorite around here.. With jalapeno corn bread!! Thats a good one!! Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Old timey chicken and dumplings...
> loaded baked potato soup...
> spinach, andouille, and sweet potato soup...


Chicken and dumplings is something ive not had in a very long time! Thanks for the ideas!
The spinach andouille sweet potato soup sounds amazing!!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> If you haven't done zuppa toscana yet
> 
> Steve H
> has a good recipe. Make it several times a winter. Also any kind of breakfast casserole is a winner around here


I got a breakfast casserole on the list! Lol! I like doing those because the reheat good for quick breakfasts before getting the boys on the bus.
I remember seeing steves soup get a lot attention here. I'll have to look it back up. Might be a go for that one!


----------



## DougE (Feb 3, 2022)

A nice arm or chuck roast in the crock pot with taters and carrots is always a winner around here. We just finished one off.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Chicken and dumplings is something ive not had in a very long time! Thanks for the ideas!
> The spinach andouille sweet potato soup sounds amazing!!


Use andouille in place of the sausage...
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/soups/vegetable13.htm


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Use andouille in place of the sausage...
> http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/soups/vegetable13.htm


Yeah... This looks real good! Thanks!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 3, 2022)

I really enjoyed this cheese garlic ham pie/casserole as a comfort food. If you get a spiraled ham and potatoes for it you're also set for the ham and potato soup. Use the hambone for some split pea soup! https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cheesy-garlic-ham-potato-cake.312610/


----------



## ofelles (Feb 3, 2022)

Going to be making up  Senate Navy Bean Soup this weekend.  Using up some double smoked ham and the bone from Christmas.  Really sticks to the ribs.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I really enjoyed this cheese garlic ham pie/casserole as a comfort food. If you get a spiraled ham and potatoes for it you're also set for the ham and potato soup. Use the hambone for some split pea soup! https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cheesy-garlic-ham-potato-cake.312610/


That screams comfort food!! Very nice!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 3, 2022)

We love oyster and crab stew. But not together lol. My mother always made goulash? Man I've got to find her recipe

Keith


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Chicken and dumplings is something ive not had in a very long time!


You need to change that . 
I smoke a lot of whole birds . So this time of year means a second meal of chicken and dumplings or white chicken chili . Boil down the carcass and pick the meat . De-fat the broth .










I use my Spaetzle recipe for the dumplings . 
1 cup flour 
1/4 cup milk 
2 eggs 
1/2 tsp nutmeg 
1/4 tsp white pepper 
1/2 tsp salt 
Mix together and use a spoon to drop into hot soup .
I use a couple different store bought mixes for the chili . 
This is a good one .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

912smoker said:


> We love oyster and crap stew. But not together lol. My mother always made goulash? Man I've got to find her recipe
> 
> Keith


Not sure i want anything to do with oyster and crap stew!    You type like me lol! But speaking of goulash...I made some while I was divorced,  wanted it thick, mother in law always made it with half juice I swear, turned out perfectly...fork stood straight up in it. Got back together with wife and remarried...she called it slump...but was still good!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 3, 2022)

This thread isn’t helping my diet at all but one can always dream…


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> This thread isn’t helping my diet at all but one can always dream…


Can always try the see food diet, always works well...I see food  I eat it!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 3, 2022)

chopsaw
 I never thought to use big plops of spaetlze as dumplings. That’s a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You need to change that .
> I smoke a lot of whole birds . So this time of year means a second meal of chicken and dumplings or white chicken chili . Boil down the carcass and pick the meat . De-fat the broth .
> View attachment 524424
> 
> ...


Thanks chop! White chicken chilli was one i was thinking of doing also. That chicken and dumplings looks fantastic!.. I'll try the spaetzle recipe as dumplings!........but now I want spaetzle !!! Lol!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not sure i want anything to do with oyster and crap stew!    You type like me lol! But speaking of goulash...I made some while I was divorced,  wanted it thick, mother in law always made it with half juice I swear, turned out perfectly...fork stood straight up in it. Got back together with wife and remarried...she called it slump...but was still good!


Well it's fixed now professor 
I'll eat anything....once lol.
So I'll definitely try your slump!

Keith


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> never thought to use big plops of spaetlze as dumplings.





Sowsage said:


> I'll try the spaetzle recipe as dumplings!.....


White pepper and nutmeg . Breakfast of Champions .


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 3, 2022)

Not sure what to call this soup other than the easiest soup ever.

1 lb ground turkey (sausage also works)
1 box of your favorite chicken broth
4-6 cans of white beans
1 container of green salsa from the fridge section

Brown the turkey (or sausage). Dump in the rest of the ingredients and heat. I never drain the beans as it thickens the soup a bit. It’s so crazy simple and fast and it’s really delicious.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 3, 2022)

My go to's are Vegetable Beef Soup and American Goulash.

I make veggie soup by memory and eyeball and hunger measurements.  Kent Rollins has a good goulash recipe on YouTube.

Here's another one that makes a nice change of pace.





						Skillet Creole Chicken Fricassee Recipe - Food.com
					

Published in Cook's Country magazine, Dec/Jan 2007.  You can substitute chorizo or kielbasas for the andouille sausage.  Serve over rice.  Note:  ther




					www.food.com


----------



## mike243 (Feb 4, 2022)

I cheat making beef vegetable soup when in a rush, frozen gumbo bag of vegies frozen cubed hashbrowns chicken stock, add a can of chipotle tomatoes, brown meat or smoke it if you have a little time add rest of ingredients and simmer tile taters are done. I like some cheese on it and some crusty bread. I don't drain the tomatoes but you can .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 4, 2022)

We like most hot stews and chilies 
But like others said soup/stew with dumplings
This is what we really love to have , I posted back in October on a cold few days






						Smoked Chicken Stew with Dough Boys ( Dumplings )
					

Smoked Chicken Stew with Dough Boys   ( Dumplings )  We like our stew with a thicker juice almost like a gravy. Have not had dough boys sense I was a boy and Mom would make them for us. It was a real treat back than. And is today also.  So I smoked some thighs at 330/345 deg. with Mesquite...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




David


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Not sure what to call this soup other than the easiest soup ever.


Yup . Doesn't have to be labor intensive to be good . 
That sounds really good .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2022)

Check this one out that Joe 

 xray
 posted awhile back. It looks so good I have been dying to try it out!






						Italian Wedding Soup
					

Yesterday, I made some Italian Wedding Soup with homemade meatballs to eat for dinners this week. I knew it was going to be a pretty dreary couple of days, so soup sounded perfect. I was pleased with how the meatballs came out. These are almost up there with my Gram's meatballs. I'll never make...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2022)

Well dang....My book marks just went up by one! Lots of good sounding stiff on here.
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Not sure what to call this soup other than the easiest soup ever.
> 
> 1 lb ground turkey (sausage also works)
> 1 box of your favorite chicken broth
> ...


This sounds pretty good to me. Anything with green salsa is going to be good in my book! And simple! I like that for busy weeknights! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> My go to's are Vegetable Beef Soup and American Goulash.
> 
> I make veggie soup by memory and eyeball and hunger measurements.  Kent Rollins has a good goulash recipe on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Fricassee looks good! I'll check out kents recipe too. Hes got some good stuff!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

mike243 said:


> I cheat making beef vegetable soup when in a rush, frozen gumbo bag of vegies frozen cubed hashbrowns chicken stock, add a can of chipotle tomatoes, brown meat or smoke it if you have a little time add rest of ingredients and simmer tile taters are done. I like some cheese on it and some crusty bread. I don't drain the tomatoes but you can .


Yep, thats the way i do it too. Fozen veggies and potatoes and I'll use my homemade "V8" thats canned from the garden along with home canned stewed tomatoes.. And even just ground beef if I want to make it really simple.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> We like most hot stews and chilies
> But like others said soup/stew with dumplings
> This is what we really love to have , I posted back in October on a cold few days
> 
> ...


Yeah! I like this! I like my soups/stew thicker...like a chowder.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Check this one out that Joe
> 
> xray
> posted awhile back. It looks so good I have been dying to try it out!
> ...


Ibforgot all about Italian wedding soup! Good stuff. I'll check out xrays post! Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

This is a good thread! Getting lots of soup/stew ideas... How about the casseroles?? Lets see em!
Or even crock pot ideas would be cood too!
I might do my crock pot enchilads soon thats always a stick to your ribs comfort meal!





						JUMPING ON THE ENCHILADA BANDWAGON
					

@sawhorseray  had started a thread about his beef enchiladas a while back. They looked great and got me hungry for some. Then @tropics posted a thread about them and his looked great too! Now I'm getting really hungry for some enchiladas so I decided to jump on the beef enchilada bandwagon. I do...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## zwiller (Feb 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Not sure what to call this soup other than the easiest soup ever.
> 
> 1 lb ground turkey (sausage also works)
> 1 box of your favorite chicken broth
> ...


My wife's family has a ton simple recipes like this they are all winners but usually need a thing or 2 to be perfect.  I'd probably add an onion and some cumin to that.  Thanks for sharing!  Can you elaborate on the green salsa?  Not sure we have that here. 

I just bookmarked Rich's spaetzle but one cool hack I learned is store bought gnocci also works well as a sub.

My suggestions: mulligatawny, chicken paprikash, and frittata.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

zwiller said:


> My wife's family has a ton simple recipes like this they are all winners but usually need a thing or 2 to be perfect.  I'd probably add an onion and some cumin to that.  Thanks for sharing!  Can you elaborate on the green salsa?  Not sure we have that here.
> 
> I just bookmarked Rich's spaetzle but one cool hack I learned is store bought gnocci also works well as a sub.
> 
> My suggestions: mulligatawny, chicken paprikash, and frittata.


I agree with you. Cumin would go a long way in that soup!!
Good idea on the gnocchi !! Actually that could be used in several quick soups!

Frittats sounds good!! We also like to do some different quiche from time to time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2022)

This is Emily's favorite meal I make in the crockpot





						Tuscan Chicken
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. This is a crockpot meal but is one of Emily's favorites so I try to make it atleast once in the summer. Normally a winter meal for us.  Start with whole thighs then remove the skin. You'll need enough to completely cover the bottom of the cooker. 8 or so depending...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> This is Emily's favorite meal I make in the crockpot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Jake , that looks fantastic! I know the boys would like that too!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2022)

Can't go wrong with Brunswick stew. I know the boys would love this





						Brunswick Stew
					

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Had some leftovers in the deep freeze From some previous smokes so decided to throw them in a brunswick Stew. Not many pics but this is easy and tasty as heck. The meats were a pound of smoked pulled pork and a pound of pulled smoked chicken. Didn't get pics of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2022)

Shrimp and corn soup....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> I like that for busy weeknights!


Any of the boxed rice sides can be soup starters . I'll use any of the Zatarain's flavors . Like the red beans and rice . Make it to the box directions , then add enough stock , or water and chicken or beef base . 
Mash up some canned beans if you want it thicker . 
Also masa , Fritos or tortilla chips work great as thickeners too .


----------



## xray (Feb 4, 2022)

A lot of good stuff and ideas to try Travis! Almost makes me wish winter was longer so I can make it all…NOT!!

I do a lot of soups during the winter. The wife and I just finished up some Chicken Mulligatawny soup.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Can't go wrong with Brunswick stew. I know the boys would love this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. They would for sure! That looks quick to put together too! Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Shrimp and corn soup....


Ive made some corn chowder. Shrimp and corn soup sounds good!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Any of the boxed rice sides can be soup starters . I'll use any of the Zatarain's flavors . Like the red beans and rice . Make it to the box directions , then add enough stock , or water and chicken or beef base .
> Mash up some canned beans if you want it thicker .
> Also masa , Fritos or tortilla chips work great as thickeners too .


I like all the Zatarains stuff! Thats a good tip. Always have some of that in the pantry.
Never thought about the masa for thickener. Always have that too. I usually keep a box of instant potatos just to use as a thickener. Thats all they are good for really lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

xray said:


> A lot of good stuff and ideas to try Travis! Almost makes me wish winter was longer so I can make it all…NOT!!
> 
> I do a lot of soups during the winter. The wife and I just finished up some Chicken Mulligatawny soup.
> View attachment 524483


Man that looks really good!! Got a recipe?
And dont be talking about longer winters!! Lol! I'm just about snowed in right now! I need spring to come early!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2022)

Dude with the kids you cant go wrong with an old fashioned tater tot casserole!









						Best Ever Tater Tot Casserole - The Salty Marshmallow
					

Best Ever Tater Tot Casserole is a classic comfort food recipe that everyone loves!  This casserole is packed full of meat, green beans, corn, soup, and cheese for a totally satisfying dinner!




					thesaltymarshmallow.com


----------



## xray (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks really good!! Got a recipe?
> And dont be talking about longer winters!! Lol! I'm just about snowed in right now! I need spring to come early!!



6 more weeks buddy!! We just got a lot of rain and ice here. Not much snow yet, but it seems we get crippled with snow in March anymore.

I do! I was thinking of making a thread on it so I can refer back to it and make it again. I’ll type it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dude with the kids you cant go wrong with an old fashioned tater tot casserole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!.. Boys would love that!! That might just go on the list!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

xray said:


> 6 more weeks buddy!! We just got a lot of rain and ice here. Not much snow yet, but it seems we get crippled with snow in March anymore.
> 
> I do! I was thinking of making a thread on it so I can refer back to it and make it again. I’ll type it out tonight when I get home.


Yep we get it in March too...early April is a crap shoot.. I always have a hard time planning Knox b day party in April because you never know what the weather is going to bring!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Heck yeah!.. Boys would love that!! That might just go on the list!
> View attachment 524485


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 4, 2022)

A little later for suggestions if you're almost snowed in for the count.

My daughter loves tuna noodle hotdish (OK casserole).
My wife has been on a chicken vegetable soup binge since having Covid over Christmas.  No noodles, dumplings, or rice.
Tater is one of my favorite hotdish and the only one my son will eat.


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dude with the kids you cant go wrong with an old fashioned tater tot casserole!
> ...


For me the taters were lacking in proportions.
 I stack then on end and completely fill the pan.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> A little later for suggestions if you're almost snowed in for the count.
> 
> My daughter loves tuna noodle hotdish (OK casserole).
> My wife has been on a chicken vegetable soup binge since having Covid over Christmas.  No noodles, dumplings, or rice.
> ...


I think we are done now.. Was waiting to plow but I did that early and have not got much since. Probably hit the store before I pick the boys up.

Good idea stacking the tots the other direction to get more in!. Tuna noodle casserole is always a hit for the boys. I usually pile in the sweet peas on that one!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2022)

If all else fails grab some stuff to do pizzas at home. My daughter loves making pizzas with me. Kids always have a ball doing it.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 4, 2022)

Here's my 2 cents.

*Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup *- all the flavor of stuffed bell peppers in an easy to make soup that is AMAZING!!





						Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup Recipe
					

This recipe was requested so adding it. Enjoy! :)  This soup is AWESOME! I have found that the flavor is actually better when the peppers are minced rather than chopped but it is up to you.  Here it is!    Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup -------------------------  Serves about 6 hungry people Prep...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









*Green Chili Pork Posole (stew) *- amazing Mexican dish that cooks up like a combination between a sew and a casserole. You can also sub chicken or turkey for the meat:





						Green Chile Pork Posole (Stew)
					

Green Chili Pork Posole (Stew)  (I posted this on another forum and copied it to here, enjoy!)    This dish is a wonderful dish you might not get unless you are in New Mexico, Texas, Arizona, or Colorado.  The dish is nice and savory with flavors of earthy vegetables such as onion and chili...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Crappy image:







*Mexican Menudo Soup* - authentic Mexican soup. Regarded as a cure for hangovers. May not be up everyone's alley if they never had it since it has beef tripe. Sub tripe for pork shoulder chunks and you have a Red Pork Posole. Also done in a pressure cooker to be done fast with the tripe. Also my #1 viewed post of anything I've ever posted on SMF hahaha





						Mexican Menudo Soup (Pressure Cooker)
					

This is a traditional Mexican soup that is a very authentic and great soup.  It is fairly unusual/unique in the realm of soups so it may not be everybody's cup of tea.  It is also known as a remedy for hangovers.  That point was even mentioned as so as a Jeopardy question once!   Menudo is made...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









*Wild Pork Shank Ramen Noodle Soup* - when I hunt I save all the shanks of my animals for amazing braised dishes or soups in this case.  Real Japanese ramen noodle soup is amazing and this is a close as I can come to making it myself it while using great pork I harvest myself





						Wild Pork Shank Ramen Noodle
					

I posted this in another thread per the request of the thread creator and it seemed to be getting some traction so I made a thread for it!  The post is long but detailed. Also you don't need to use wild pork shanks and if you can't find any pork shanks than I would imagine any pork with bone in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Sorry no image


*Braised Venison Shanks* - again I use my shanks and venison shanks may be my favorite part of the deer just because of this dish!!! You can sub beef or lamb shanks for this no problem. I go the extra mile of blending up the veggies and liquid so it becomes a gravy but you can leave it as is. This dish is kind of a mix between a stew and a casserole if you want to just mix in rice or noodles I guess (I prefer rice separately). In any case it is definitely out of this world amazing!.





						Braised Venison Shanks
					

I've made this dish many times and it is crazy good! This is the only way, in my opinion, to deal with wild game shanks and has made the venison shank (including the heel) basically my favorite piece of the deer! Here it is, enjoy.  Braised Venison Shanks This recipe is pretty simple but takes a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









I hope this gives some ideas :)


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> If all else fails grab some stuff to do pizzas at home. My daughter loves making pizzas with me. Kids always have a ball doing it.


Yep that's true!! Mine love doing the pizzas too!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 4, 2022)

Here's another I like to make.

(1) Sausage potato chowder. | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Smoking Meat Forum On Earth!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Here's my 2 cents.
> 
> *Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup *- all the flavor of stuffed bell peppers in an easy to make soup that is AMAZING!!
> 
> ...


Yep it sure does! Everyone of those looks good! The green chilli stew really stands out to me! Thats my kind of flavor! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Here's another I like to make.
> 
> (1) Sausage potato chowder. | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Smoking Meat Forum On Earth!


yep that one we have done before! We really liked it!!. I think I ended up just cutting up a smoked sausage ring into half moons because the store was out of little smokies. Might have to just do that one again!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

TNJAKE
 .... I was thinking.. When you pull that skin off the thighs for your Tuscan chicken... Don't toss it!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2022)

you deserve MULTIPLE like for posting that sowsage!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2022)

Think I wanna join the fat kid club!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> TNJAKE
> .... I was thinking.. When you pull that skin off the thighs for your Tuscan chicken... Don't toss it!



Yep sign me up


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> you deserve MULTIPLE like for posting that sowsage!


I really need to try this.. They would be awsome in place of tortilla chips for buffalo chicken dip!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2022)

Heck of a thread Travis! Cravings for some dishes that haven't had in forever and some that we've never had!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Heck of a thread Travis! Cravings for some dishes that haven't had in forever and some that we've never had!
> 
> Ryan


I agree... Lots of good stuff in this thread!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 4, 2022)

And all post it right on time for me. Heading home for a three-day quarantine as the grandbaby has covid  
Might be trying the chicken skin sooner as opposed to later

Keith


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And all post it right on time for me. Heading home for a three-day quarantine as the grandbaby has covid
> Might be trying the chicken skin sooner as opposed to later
> 
> Keith


Sorry to hear that!!.
But deffinatly let us know if you try the chicken skin!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 4, 2022)

zwiller said:


> My wife's family has a ton simple recipes like this they are all winners but usually need a thing or 2 to be perfect.  I'd probably add an onion and some cumin to that.  Thanks for sharing!  Can you elaborate on the green salsa?  Not sure we have that here.
> 
> I just bookmarked Rich's spaetzle but one cool hack I learned is store bought gnocci also works well as a sub.
> 
> My suggestions: mulligatawny, chicken paprikash, and frittata.


I should have called it by its real name, Salsa Verde.  I get it in the refrigerator section with the other fresh salsas. But it does come in a jar or a can. A google search will show you other options.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 4, 2022)

Travis, we have made this a few times… really tasty IMO.  This is 

 tropics
 recipe!  






						Beef Menudo Pic Heavy step by step
					

RECIPES FOR MENUDO  INGREDIENTS: 4 LBS OF BEEF (CAN BE LONDON BROIL, ROAST, SIRLOIN) CUT IN CUBES 3 ONION (CHOPPED) 5 CLOVES OF GARLIC (MINCED) 5 TOMATOES (DICED) 4 BAY LEAVES 2 CANS OF CHICK PEAS (PEEL THE SKIN) POTATOES (CUT IN CUBES AND FRIED) 2 RED PEPPERS (DICED) SALT PEPPER ¼ CUP SOY SAUCE...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Travis, we have made this a few times… really tasty IMO.  This is
> 
> tropics
> recipe!
> ...


That looks really good! Thanks for sharing that!! This is will be added to the list as well!



 tropics
 nice work on this one!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Sorry to hear that!!.
> But deffinatly let us know if you try the chicken skin!


Thanks Travis will do !

Keith


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2022)

Several casseroles that pop to mind would be a simple tater tot casserole, Sheperds pie, home made chicken pot pie, chicken and dumplings and Jalapeno popper casserole. The last one my wife makes and its the BOMB. These are all great comfort foods for a crappy winters day. 

Soups a ham and potato chowder , loaded baked potato or Mexican tortilla soup all sound tasty to me.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And all post it right on time for me. Heading home for a three-day quarantine as the grandbaby has covid
> Might be trying the chicken skin sooner as opposed to later
> 
> Keith


Hope she gets better soon! And the rest of your family stays healthy!

And I think crispy chicken skin is what grandma would recommend!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Several casseroles that pop to mind would be a simple tater tot casserole, Sheperds pie, home made chicken pot pie, chicken and dumplings and Jalapeno popper casserole. The last one my wife makes and its the BOMB. These are all great comfort foods for a crappy winters day.
> 
> Soups a ham and potato chowder , loaded baked potato or Mexican tortilla soup all sound tasty to me.


We always have turkey pot pie after the holiday with the leftovers.. That's deffinatly a real comfort food!
The jalapeno popper casserole is right up Ryders ally... If your wife doesnt mind could you share the recipe?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 4, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> We always have turkey pot pie after the holiday with the leftovers.. That's deffinatly a real comfort food!
> The jalapeno popper casserole is right up Ryders ally... If your wife doesnt mind could you share the recipe?



Oh man, I couldn’t agree more in trying that casserole! We love poppers and a casserole recipe would be awesome!

So, I can kinda envision Ryders next thread 

 Sowsage
!  Just sayin!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Oh man, I couldn’t agree more in trying that casserole! We love poppers and a casserole recipe would be awesome!
> 
> So, I can kinda envision Ryders next thread
> 
> ...


Ryder has been talking about doing a thread.. This week I'm sure he will.. Its been hectic lately... This week should be a bit more relaxed


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2022)

I tried typing this up from a recipe card of my wife’s. Took me awhile. Her disclaimer is that much like me she tweaks as she goes. This as is should be very good. It’s one of my favs.   Dice and brown 24 oz bacon. Drain and set aside. Sauté 2 cups of diced onions and peppers ( can use bell but I like using poblano)Set aside. 3 lbs of shredded chicken breast. We usually do this in the instant pot with a little broth snd taco seasoning. Cool down to mostly dry and mix in the peppers and onion. Set aside.  Mix 16 oz drained picked jalapeño slices and half of the bacon with 20 oz softened cream cheese. Layer the chicken mix in the bottom of a greased 9 x 13 pan. Next layer the cream cheese mixture on. Top with 12 oz shredded cheddar along with the the rest of the bacon and 12 oz. drained pickled jalapeños. Bake at 375F for 20 minutes.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I tried typing this up from a recipe card of my wife’s. Took me awhile. Her disclaimer is that much like me she tweaks as she goes. This as is should be very good. It’s one of my favs.   Dice and brown 24 oz bacon. Drain and set aside. Sauté 2 cups of diced onions and peppers ( can use bell but I like using poblano)Set aside. 3 lbs of shredded chicken breast. We usually do this in the instant pot with a little broth snd taco seasoning. Cool down to mostly dry and mix in the peppers and onion. Set aside.  Mix 16 oz drained picked jalapeño slices and half of the bacon with 20 oz softened cream cheese. Layer the chicken mix in the bottom of a greased 9 x 13 pan. Next layer the cream cheese mixture on. Top with 12 oz shredded cheddar along with the the rest of the bacon and 12 oz. drained pickled jalapeños. Bake at 375F for 20 minutes.


Thanks Jeff!! This sounds amaizing!! Deffinatly be trying it soon!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> If you haven't done zuppa toscana yet @Steve H has a good recipe. Make it several times a winter. Also any kind of breakfast casserole is a winner around here


I second that. 

 steveh
 also turned me on to that and it has become my favorite soup......be sure to get a loaf of crusty bread!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Jalapeno popper casserole


Man I bet that a good one.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2022)

GATOR240 said:


> I second that.
> 
> steveh
> also turned me on to that and it has become my favorite soup......be sure to get a loaf of crusty bread!


I third it.  Make fairly often but use spinach.  Not a kale fan.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I tried typing this up from a recipe card of my wife’s


OCR software works great for this.  I just use freeware one.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone mention buffalo chicken casserole yet? Love that this time of year. Tator tot casserole is good too.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Anyone mention buffalo chicken casserole yet? Love that this time of year. Tator tot casserole is good too.


That sounds good.. Ive done buffalo chicken dip but not a casserole!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 5, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> That sounds good.. Ive done buffalo chicken dip but not a casserole!


Wife makes it from memory or I’d post a recipe.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> TNJAKE
> .... I was thinking.. When you pull that skin off the thighs for your Tuscan chicken... Don't toss it!



Nope didn't work for me. Maybe my oven temp is off but mighty greasy 
Not a bad taste...kinda fishy?
















Maybe someone will let me know where I went wrong. Used a sprinkling of sea salt.


Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Nope didn't work for me. Maybe my oven temp is off but mighty greasy
> Not a bad taste...kinda fishy?
> View attachment 524681
> 
> ...


I would have just dropped them into some hot oil on the stove. Salted afterward


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I would have just dropped them into some hot oil on the stove. Salted afterward


Yep  next time for sure . Try it SHE said.....think I'd know better by now at this age 
Live and learn....again

Keith


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 5, 2022)

I think she left out an important step in that video. The 

 disco
 technique.
What is that?
Scrape the excess (not all) fat from the skins before cooking.
I haven't tried it baked, but they get really crispy on the grill.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 7, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Well it's fixed now professor
> I'll eat anything....once lol.
> So I'll definitely try your slump!
> 
> Keith





Sven Svensson said:


> I had no clue the salt on commercial bacon was that high. Wow. I’ve not had commercial bacon in a long time since I’ve started making my own. Homemade is so much better, it’s like a completely different meat. In fact, I watch some of these professionals on YouTube make dishes and they use store bought bacon and I just think, “Why are you doing that when you’re perfectly capable of making your own?” I hope that doesn’t make me a snob but if you’re making a nice dish, go the extra step.


I don't know why you were objecting the the combination, Sounds like seafood stew to me!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 7, 2022)

Ok is't a local thing here,
Italian Beef Vegetable.

It uses a local favorite sweet Italian sausage
Graziano's

One box Swanson's beef stock, bring to simmer
One pound of the above mentioned sausage and pick it off in small pieces dropping it into the simmering pot,
One 16 ounce of frozen Italian vegetables after the sausage has simmered 5 to 10 minutes
Cook according to the veggies are "al dente"


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Feb 8, 2022)

If you are down for a little Tex Mex, it is hard to beat Caldo De Res.  This is made from beef oxtail that I but at Sams.  I don't have a specific recipe but here is the way I do it.

I cook the ox tails in a pot of water low and slow.  Take the foam and fat off the top after they are cooked.
ADD
Knorr brand Caldo de res seasoning.  There is a guide on the bottle.
big slices of yellow onion
black pepper
minced garlic
tomato sauce
Carrots
Potatoes
halved corn on the cobs
COOK until the veggies and potatoes are all just about done then add cabbage and cook until finished.

Sorry I don't have exact amounts I just do it from experience. This is wonderful cold weather soup.
Fred


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2022)

TThis sounds really good


Texas Cookin' said:


> If you are down for a little Tex Mex, it is hard to beat Caldo De Res.  This is made from beef oxtail that I but at Sams.  I don't have a specific recipe but here is the way I do it.
> 
> I cook the ox tails in a pot of water low and slow.  Take the foam and fat off the top after they are cooked.
> ADD
> ...


This sounds really good! And I have a couple packs oxtail in the freezer. Guess I'll put another one on my long list now LOL


----------



## zwiller (Feb 9, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Frittats sounds good!! We also like to do some different quiche from time to time!



Guess what we had last night?


----------

